# Brine for bacon.



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2019)

I was putting together my next order with TSM. And came across their brine recipe. This far exceeds the amount of #1 cure I've been using for brine. Anybody tried this? I would surmise that it is ok to use since it is from a well trusted site. And goes pretty close to another's post about cure amount.

1 gal. water
4 oz. (½ cup) Insta Cure #1
1 lb. 5 oz. (1¾ cup) salt
1½ oz. (2¼ Tbsp.) sugar


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2019)

Steve, afternoon....  How about trying an equilibrium curing brine...
Weigh the meat and the water...
Add...
cure#1 at 0.25%
salt at 1.75-2.5%
Sugar at 1-3%
+ what ever spices and herbs you like..
Then you know what you have...  It can sit for up to 2-4 weeks in the refer... 
No rinsing or soaking to lessen the effects of too much salt etc....
And it's cheaper than store bought...


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 9, 2019)

The package I got has it @ 3oz / gal of water


----------



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Steve, afternoon....  How about trying an equilibrium curing brine...
> Weigh the meat and the water...
> Add...
> cure#1 at 0.25%
> ...



Ah! Now I understand. Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2019)

That method works well if you use a liquid at 50% the weight of the meat...
So, 5#'s of meat and 2 1/2#'s of water....  use a  zip bag...  Makes it less expensive and takes up less room...


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> use a  zip bag...  Makes it less expensive and takes up less room...


I agree, and may I add, after you seal it up in a zip bag, put the whole thing in another zip bag incase the first one leaks. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 1, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Steve, afternoon....  How about trying an equilibrium curing brine...
> Weigh the meat and the water...
> Add...
> cure#1 at 0.25%
> ...



Dave I am hoping you can help me with your brine calculations noted above, if I am not using water, just putting it on like a rub do I just calculate the meat weight and work from there? i.e 1 kilo of meat =  2.5 grams of cure #1 = 0.25% cure

If using water (wet brine/cure) do I add weight of water + meat and then make the curing brine. 1 Kilo of meat + 4KG of water = 12.5 grams of cure #1 = 0.25% cure

Just a bit confused with the addition of water?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Dave I am hoping you can help me with your brine calculations noted above, if I am not using water, just putting it on like a rub do I just calculate the meat weight and work from there? i.e 1 kilo of meat =  2.5 grams of cure #1 = 0.25% cure
> 
> If using water (wet brine/cure) do I add weight of water + meat and then make the curing brine. 1 Kilo of meat + 4KG of water = 12.5 grams of cure #1 = 0.25% cure
> 
> Just a bit confused with the addition of water?



Sorry to jump in Dave but...You are Correct here! The goal is to maintain the Cure #1 at 0.25% with or without Water. So when the meat is fully Cured the end result is it absorbs 0.25%, no more, no less.
You got this! ...JJ


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks ChefJimmy, appreciated, I am all clear now.


----------

